# my electric orange focus st



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Now we have some nice weather ive finally begun my first detail.
since joining here a year ago now ive tried all sorts of products (way too many) but ive finally found the right products that work for me and my paint.
products ive settled on and will be using are
DAS6PRO with hexlogic pads, meguiars ultimate compound and M205, prima amigo glaze and bouncers satsuma rock hybid wax.

heres the car, shes a daily driver and is much like one of those girls u drive towards thinking phwoar shes nice but when u get closer u go uuurgh













looks clean enough doesnt she, those pics were taken after a thorough wash and full wipedown with muguiars ultimate quick detailer spray.
now for the bad bits...
covered in fine swirls and hazing like this




loads of tar all over the car, and this colour really shows it



dirty dirty engine







not how my milltech exhaust system should be looking





dinners calling and ive still got loads to post so is gunna take a while, please check the post again for the start of the panel by panel detail

ok folks, dinner is done so ill get started.
the photos above were all taken saturday after a thorough clean, here starts the first go, drivers side wing and mirror and corner of fron bumper

before pics











as the car was thoroughly cleaned the day before i skipped the prewash and went straigh to washing with G3 detox shampoo to strip and thoroughly clean the areas ( this stuff is great, notice the beading on the uncleaned panels and the zero beading on those cleaned with it)


after a rinse




next up autosmart tardis, i sprayed the areas once then after a few minutes sprayed again, wait a while and spray a micrifibre with it and gently wipe the panels over before rinsing, removes 90% of the tar but never seems to get every bit tho
photo bucket has decided it doesnt like me right now, been trying to upload more but it keeps freezing. will give it a rest fro 15 mins and try again, thanks for looking and be sure to check again

on with the show, tardis doing its job




next up ironX ( i always love this bit), same as before, spray on, wait then spray again, wait and spray ironx onto microfibre gently wipe over and rinse/wash.





next up was claying with billt hamber regular clay and water, unfortunatly i was accosted by a neighbour who wanted to know what i was doing so missed the results on the clay bar, not a great deal tho as these detox products really do their job well.

rewashed after claying with g3 detox and dried


all taped and ready to go using 3m tape




on with the machining.
first up id like to thank 'RAVEN' for getting me using meguiars ultimate compound ( from a relative begginers point of view i find it incredibly easy to use and gets wonderfull and speedy results. ive experimented with it on my work vans using both green and orange hexlogic pads with great results, even on the orange pad it leaves a great finish and i would highly recommend it if u want a quick 1 step polish

i opted to use a white pad for the first panel as its my pride and joy so dont want any miss haps. although ive now learned i need to step up on the next panel to the green hex.
as im working on small areas im using the 4" pads

pad primed with a squirt of water and lots of tiny bits of UC to ensure even pad coverage ( not sure if thats the best way but works best for me)



my technique if u can call it that is speed 4 on the DA
slow passes with moderate pressure, roughly 12"x12"areas
now i dont know if i wasnt applying enough product but after 3 passes it had vanished, a bit like amigo does, seemed to melt away into the paint, 
1 squirt of water on the pad and it all came back to life, giving me another 3 slow passes with very light pressure.
very little polish remaining to buff away, again it removes like amigo one swipe 
leaving me with this finish







wipedown with carpro erazer and all the swirls are gone and the panel is very nice and shiny, on closer inspection the swirls are gone but a few deeper marks were left so lesson learnt and next weekend ill use the green hex pad.
on with meguiars 205 to refine further on a 4" black hex pad, again pad primed with a squirt of water and loads of tiny dots.


first time ive used this and again its lovely to use, very lubed with no need to add water to extend the set
2 passes with some pressure, then 3 pasess with no pressure at all, wiped of nice and easy leaving me with this












really happy with the results, after another erazer wipedown these areas really stood out from the adjacent panels, super glossy and a brighter crisper orange.
next up is prima amigo, on a 4" lake country 0 cut finessing pad

i set the DA to speed 3 and work in with medium then faster movements, till i cant really see any polish left, then i wait 10 - 15 minutes and buff off, more of a single wipe over with a eurow shagpile MF as this is the easiest product ever to buff.

results ( is it me or can u not really see much difference after application of amigo?)











next up, ive been waiting to try this ince christams, the smell is amazing nand its so soft
on this day i used one corner of a meguiars yellow foam applicator in total i swiped the wax 3 times to cover the wing, mirror, skirt and bumper.
way way too much product as it was a pig to buff out. have since learned that instead of swiping the wax, just dab the pad on once very quickly and lighlty, thats enough for the entire wing and is easy to remove. this stuff litterally melts instantly upon contact with the applicator so use a little even less than regular waxes


one coat after leaving for 5 - 10 mins left this












well that little session took me 3.5 hours and im very happy with the results, learned that i need the next pad up next time, and that although its all in the polishing, bouncers satsuma rock definately add to the finish, it brightened the orange and gives a very reflective yet wet look.

2 days later was time to add a 2nd coat of SR
quick rinse with the hose, and WOW i was expecting beads but every bit sheeted off infront of my eyes and really quickly too. a fine mist with a spray bottle left some nice uniform and tight beads ( sorry no photos) but again they soon gathered and sheeted off, very very impressed, it sheets better than my current polymer sealants powerlock and epic so thats good.
quick gentle wash with a weak mix of chemical guys maxi suds 2 and a dry with the origional uber drying towel and i was ready to re apply, oh and the maxi suds sheeted off rather rapidly too 
one more coat, this time applied correctly and easily removed leaving this












and that folks concludes this weekends start to my car
i must say posting this up has been a pain in ze behind, its taken me all night, the wifes left me and the dog looks pissed that he hasnt been out.
keep an eye next weekend as it will be the drivers door but stepping up to a green hex, oh and from now on, ill be keeping things simpler, just before and afters as this has taken so long.
special thanks to steampunk also, for lots of time spent explaining and basically teaching me how to do all this even though we are an ocean apart.
hope u like guys, and.... goodnight

Please jump to page 4 for some beading pictures and the continuation on the first post


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Loverly motor.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Interested how you get on ive got mine to do maybe this weekend :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks guys. Sunday just gone I started with a wing & wingmirror & 1 corner of front bumper.
Should have the session posted up in an hour.
Ill be adding to/editing the origional post to keep it all together


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice car mate


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Look forward to this one.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

more added chaps but waiting for photobucket to start working again


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

all finished for this week, loads of pic for u all.
ill post up next weeks session although itll be in much shorter form


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Great work mate. Not used Meg's UC but it looks good. It's strange to see the amount of crap and crud that covers cars in the UK. I've forgotten how bad my old Impreza used to get in winter. The weather over here is much nicer and my Focus only had very minor swirls and had its first machine polish a few weeks ago at the ripe old age of three! Used Menz PF2500 on a white pad, followed by Amigo on a black pad via DA. Topped off with Vic's Red. Looking to get some Satsuma Rock but still waiting for Waxamomo to get back to me regarding posting to OZ as nobody local stocks it.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Awesome job, mate! The effort really shows... I'm very glad to hear that you've found some products that you truly enjoy working with, and you have expressed that well in your writeup. :thumb:

Talk to you later... 

Steampunk


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning excellent write up also.


----------



## will-i-a-m (Nov 4, 2010)

Lovely car and a lovely car very much like the solar orange from Audi. 

That SR really made the difference!!!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking good fella


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

will-i-a-m said:


> Lovely car and a lovely car very much like the solar orange from Audi.
> 
> That SR really made the difference!!!


Thanks and yep the SR really made a great difference. Much more than the amigo.
Ive not used many waxes / hybrids but I really like this product my usual sealants will be put on the back shelf now. The sheeting is unreal.
Thanks for interest


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Great write-up.....

Cars not camera shy either is it !

Going to look STUNNING in the sunlight once completed.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

sevenfourate said:


> Great write-up.....
> 
> Cars not camera shy either is it !
> 
> Going to look STUNNING in the sunlight once completed.


Lol cheers, all the pics were taken from my phone so quite pleased.
In the sun u can really see the gold pearl in colour


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Great job nice car aswell


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Bulkhead said:


> Great work mate. Not used Meg's UC but it looks good. It's strange to see the amount of crap and crud that covers cars in the UK. I've forgotten how bad my old Impreza used to get in winter. The weather over here is much nicer and my Focus only had very minor swirls and had its first machine polish a few weeks ago at the ripe old age of three! Used Menz PF2500 on a white pad, followed by Amigo on a black pad via DA. Topped off with Vic's Red. Looking to get some Satsuma Rock but still waiting for Waxamomo to get back to me regarding posting to OZ as nobody local stocks it.


I was origionally using pf2500, but found it a little fussy to use her outside in cold damp conditions. The megs UC probly has a tiny bit more cut but does the job in less time and buffs off a lot easier too. Cant rate this SR higher either, my favourite product of all so far.
If ur having trouble getting it pm me as I can get some and send it to u


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Steampunk said:


> Awesome job, mate! The effort really shows... I'm very glad to hear that you've found some products that you truly enjoy working with, and you have expressed that well in your writeup. :thumb:
> 
> Talk to you later...
> 
> Steampunk


Cheers buddy, mostly turned out so nicely thanks to all ur help. And dont worry im not giving up with menzerna, im determined master both ranges so I can broaden my abilities


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks great! 
On a side note is your trim painted? If so which spray did you use?


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ultimate said:


> Looks great!
> On a side note is your trim painted? If so which spray did you use?


Thanks mate and yes the grilles and fog surround are painted in satin black.
First thing I did when I got the car


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

fantastic work and lovely st


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

ravi811 said:


> fantastic work and lovely st


Cheers. U wouldnt be ravvi the chatbox addict from stoc would u?


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job, love the finish and color:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

deegan1979 said:


> Thanks mate and yes the grilles and fog surround are painted in satin black.
> First thing I did when I got the car


How did you prep the plastic did you have to use plastic primer or did you use a certain type of satin paint for plastics?
cheers


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ultimate said:


> How did you prep the plastic did you have to use plastic primer or did you use a certain type of satin paint for plastics?
> cheers


Hi mate, gave all the plastics a rub down and degrease followed by a coat of adhesion promoter. Then 2k primer from a can, flatted off then satin black from a can.
This was 3.5 years ago and they still look like new. Well worth it as when I see sts with the plain grey trim it just doesnt look right


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

U can just use plastic primer and satin black from halfords tho mate


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Looks great mate. 

I tried Megs Compound last week on the Mrs Mini tempted to give it a crack on my Focus now after seeing that. Good write up to mate 

Had a few products arive today but not got everything i need so im on hold at the mo. Note to self replace when you run out not wait for big order :-(

What make of pads did you use ?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

theshrew said:


> Looks great mate.
> 
> I tried Megs Compound last week on the Mrs Mini tempted to give it a crack on my Focus now after seeing that. Good write up to mate
> 
> ...


Thanks mate . Im using hexlogic pads both 4" & 5.5". That was done with UC on a white polishing pad so not that aggressive. It did wonders for the swirls but I will be using the green on sunday for a little extra correction.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Heres a few beading shots of the Satsuma Rock from 4 days in.
Hard to get as the beads sheet off once they have enough mass


----------



## goodyuk82 (May 12, 2011)

Great finish, makes me wanna eat a orange!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job mate :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice job on a nice car mate ! Now I want some Prima Amiga & some Bouncers Satsuma .


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

goodyuk82 said:


> Great finish, makes me wanna eat a orange!!


Lol funilly I hate oranges.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

sprocketser said:


> Nice job on a nice car mate ! Now I want some Primall Amiga & some Bouncers Satsuma .


A good choice mate. To be fair I dont think the amigo really ads much but its so nice to use and it makes me feel like im doing a better job


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

You bet ! lol


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent thread from yourself :thumb:, really enjoyable to read great work from yourself


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> Excellent thread from yourself :thumb:, really enjoyable to read great work from yourself


Thanks trip. Having not posted in the showroom before I was worried it wouldnt live up to the great posts I read .
Looking forward to tmrws session. Infact im thinking of going and prepping the door tonight before it gets dark.
Amazes me how the professional detailers on here can detail a car in a day, cant get my head round it but my hat goes off to them anyway


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Todays job is the drivers side door and (rail) strip above door.
Ideally the car needs a good interior clean and a wash outside but the other half want to do the garden so I can live with a mildly dirty car for another week if it means I still get to correct another panel.
Will post up results tonight folks


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Had to take a couple of pictures of the wing after sering the sun on it in homebase


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Awesome pics - thx for sharing.

Nice car colour and great looking combo indeed with Satsuma Rock

:thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

The_Bouncer said:


> Awesome pics - thx for sharing.
> 
> Nice car colour and great looking combo indeed with Satsuma Rock
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers mr bouncer. I have to say I like the SR so much that its made my other waxes and sealants redundant now so thanks.
As for the next stage of the detail guys I didnt get time last weekend, in the limited time I did have I managed to thoroughly clean and clay my door shuts and last night gave them a polish with srp and sealed with powerlock. Loads better will post a few pics later.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Well its been a while since ive had time to work on the car. This weekend however the lovely wife graced me with a few hours each day for some car lovving.
Sat was a wash and QD with megs ultimate quick detailer then ultimate quick wax top up









Then on sunday it was time to carry on with correction, it was the turn of the drivers side rear quarter panel and back half of side skirt.
The usual full decon steps then on to machining.
This panel had a few nastier scrapes than the wing in the beggining of this thread so after taking some paint readings I was happy to go ultimate compound on microfibre pads.
It was hottt today and although in the shade I was only managing 4 passes per set before the uc was barely visible. Followed by m205 on a white hex, eraser wipedown and then amigo on black hex. Lastly 2 coats of satsuma rock and a top up on the previously done wing.
Unfortunately no before shots as I forgot but heres the end result
































only got the door to do and im almost halfway .
If all goes to plan ill post a more pic heavy days work next weekend


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What an outstanding result some great pictures, a nice write-up.

Thanks John Tht.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking good and keep up the good work


----------

